# School counselor/therapist



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, I go to college and my experience so far has been ****. I've been thinking about going to see the counselor or therapist here. Of course, I've been too much of a wuss. PLus I have a lot of homework most of the time. The school medical insurance should cover it though (I think). Has anyone tried going to the school counselor? How was it? Are they usually good? Is it worth it?


----------



## PetSMiLE (Oct 17, 2007)

*Try it!*

My counselor at my graduate school has been very helpful. It's just so nice to talk to someone who understands. I also attend an anxiety/worry CBT group. The one thing I regret the most in my undergrad is not using these resources for recovery. Try it!

-PetSMiLE


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've gone to a few but I haven't found the one I really click with. However, I still think it's a great resource, especially if it's covered through insurance.


----------

